# Fréquence de rafraichissement



## Gizmo (19 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai perdu la possibilité dans le panneau de configuration "moniteur" de modifier à ma convenance le taux de rafraichissement. Maintenant il est bloqué à 75 Hz pour une résolution 1280x1024, alors qu'avant je pouvais afficher 85 hz dans la même résolution.

PS: même la désacivation de l'option d'affichage des "modes recommendés" n'y fait rien.

Help! mes yeux n'en peuvent plus!


----------



## albin (20 Juillet 2002)

tu devrai zapper la pram si cela ne suffit pas tu supprime la préférence la préférence du réglage maniteur et tu redémarre sans reréfler si cela ne suffit toujours pas et bien il faut reinstaller un systéme.
a+


----------

